
General formula for bi-aspheric singlet lens design free of spherical aberration - michaelmior
https://www.osapublishing.org/ao/abstract.cfm?uri=ao-57-31-9341
======
michaelmior
Gizmodo provides some context on this discovery:
[https://gizmodo.com/a-mexican-physicist-
solved-a-2-000-year-...](https://gizmodo.com/a-mexican-physicist-
solved-a-2-000-year-old-problem-tha-1837031984)

I'm not a physicist, so I take their claims with a grain of salt, but this
seems like an important find.

